# punch bait!



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought a bucket of the punch bait from Benny Roberts-Dectar ,TX.- I opened it up in the house last night to see what it looked like(mistake)! My question-Is this stuff gonna stay on the hook? looks awful gooyey, and will it stay on the hook in slow moving water, going to try it sun. in th colorado river in Bay City. need ADVICE please.


----------



## Catfish_addiction (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey Leemo,

Sure shot will catch the fish. I've used it, a lot of people rave about it, but I have a problem with it staying on the hook. Adding Cattails to your bait will thicken it up and may help it stay on the hook better.
I personally use Big Marv's Cheese bait, it's also a punch bait. A lot of times we catch 2 and 3 fish without having to re-bait.
I'm not sure what kind of advice you want, I like to fish my punch bait a couple of different ways. I like fishing punch bait under a slip cork or on a Carolina rig. We use a #6 or #8 treble and just enough weight to keep it where you want it, 1/4-1/8 on slip rigs and 1/4-1 on the Carolina rigs. if there is anything I can help you with let me know, I'll do my best.

Good luck,
Michael Ryno


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I appreciate the advice, I've always used natural baits,perch,cut shad, shrimp etc... but I noticed on the board a lot of you guys use a processed bait - thought I'd give it a try! nothing ventured- nothing gained. Thanks..


----------



## BritishSlave (Aug 17, 2004)

Just follow Benny's instructions.


----------



## bigreave (Aug 28, 2004)

works great IF not a lot of current and add catails ot tissue paper and dont leave in the sun , got several limits at gibbons of 14-16 channels


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

take yr old ladies hose(stockings) pore some of the stuff in and tie it off cut it and hang the baggie off of your hook


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Take an old soft plastic or Gulp works even better, cut it into small chunks and slide one on to each of the hook points on your trebel. "Punch" that down into the goo and let it rip.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

As suggested above, you can thicken it with shredded paper towels or toilet paper, cat tails, or shredded cotton balls.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks for all the advice, gonna try it this eve.- I've got a one acre pond out my back door. have great weekend!


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Leemo, what are you doing. Thought you were working this weekend. Put up the stink bait and lets go to Gorda tomorrow morning and catch something.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Yazzoo-call me, I think I,m feeding this black lab pup too much, i'ts pooping everywhere, man my wife is still mad about the $300. next time I'll just go to Katybuilders house and pick the pup's up myself!


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

You have that big pot of s#$% out again stirring it up. Look at the pics of Lexi with both pups on the TTMB board. Those things at your house you call dogs, I hope they sh#@$ on your pillow.


----------

